# Master password for HP Compaq NX9010



## doncruise (Dec 5, 2007)

:wave: hi guys, this is my first time to post a thread on this site-forums...=)
my problem is about a laptop from a friend. He has a HP compaq NX9010 and the problem is he forgot the power-on password. Does anybody know how to remove it??i l already tried reseting the CMOS battery, Shorting the CMOS terminal on the board. According to HP a master password is required to reset it. But it is very difficult to contact the HP service center. The line is always Bc....thanks in advance hapi new year!!!ray:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Need to call HP......


----------

